
Getting cp to give a progress bar like wget - ColinWright
https://chris-lamb.co.uk/2008/01/24/can-you-get-cp-to-give-a-progress-bar-like-wget/
======
simias
You can also use scp or rsync (altho scp doesn't give you a progress bar IIRC,
only the percentage done and the ETA)

